# Skitterwalk questions



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

I see bone, chartreuse, and hot pink pop up alot on here. If you had to choose two colors which would you choose? Also which size
4 3/8" or 3 1/8"? I've never tried them and my top water game is a little weak lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I like going small as I feel like a get a better hook set. I use more she pups though. I would choose bone or pink. There's more options though. I like silver/orange a lot. I would also make sure you tie a loop knot to the eye as it will give you much better action. Good luck.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cristivnm (Jan 1, 2016)

Pink sitter walk and bone shepup, been slaying trout with those 2 plugs. Just use one and don't switch baits till you get confidence with them


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sw-11 pink or speckled trout

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I like the big skitterwalk. Hologram trout and pink.


----------



## StephenB1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Solid white 4 3/8 skitterwalk is the go-to. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Pink , chartreuse , and I think the other one is fire color !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks again guys, I went with bone and pink for now, suckers are a little pricey, and the wifey don't likey lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

mike flores said:


> Thanks again guys, I went with bone and pink for now, suckers are a little pricey, and the wifey don't likey lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


yeah, don't break one off & send it flying into the bay in front of her, either..

I will say that skitterwalk is the easiest-walking lure I've ever fished.
caught a flounder on it this morning!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This


StephenB1 said:


> Solid white 4 3/8 skitterwalk is the go-to. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks fellas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't forget the orange back w/ gold sides and especially the blue back, silver sides for a clear surf.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ive heard Pink is the last color of the visual spectrum for fish, thus striking their senses a bit intensely.

Explains why I have more hookups on anything pink.

I also have changed all of my back trebles for one size bigger than the body of the bait.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I always liked the chartreuse 4 3/8 and the chrome 4 3/8 , but I have used them all. They are pretty pricey. But they sure work. Jumped a 4.5' tarpon on the chrome. Caught and lost some sharks in the surf on various ones. Gafftops will hit them too, not that you want that either. 

I spent maybe 3 or more years tossing the big skitterwalks in every salt water place I fished, morning, noon, and evening in all seasons and in deep or shallow water. Committed to using them a good part of each trip. Cadence was the most important factor I found. Sometimes, I had to let them sit for 15-20 seconds, which isn't much fun, but it was the only way to get the trout to hit them. They work great in murky water and in the chop. The best part of the exercise was to destroy the preconceptions I had about what works where and when.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting, my top water experience consists of a frog over structure.....and thats abput it lol. Anyone ever tried a frog or some other "Bass" lure and had success with trout or reds?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

mike flores said:


> Interesting, my top water experience consists of a frog over structure.....and thats abput it lol. Anyone ever tried a frog or some other "Bass" lure and had success with trout or reds?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Just about any bass lure will work on reds and trout to some degree. Many of the best lures we use for trout and redfish started out as bass lures.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Right on, just have to give it a go, I've always liked "stick baits" really like yo-zuri Crystal minnows, used to have quite a nice selection of tackle....I guess someone needed both my fresh and salt water tackle boxes more than I did, about $2,000.00 of gear. Funny thing was they pushed my dad's gear out of the way to get to mine, guess they thought mine was prettier lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Skitterwalks have a great action and lots of rattle. Terrific top water lure but does not hold up well after those viscous strikes you are going to get.
So what. Worth every dime.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

mike flores said:


> Right on, just have to give it a go, I've always liked "stick baits" really like yo-zuri Crystal minnows, used to have quite a nice selection of tackle....I guess someone needed both my fresh and salt water tackle boxes more than I did, about $2,000.00 of gear. Funny thing was they pushed my dad's gear out of the way to get to mine, guess they thought mine was prettier lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Lots of thieving and robbing going around, I hate to hear that. A friend's daughter was held up at gunpoint here in little ol Lake Jackson today. She was working at the Sprint store. I heard the two perps were caught.

I have a couple of yo-zuri lures but I haven't used them really. I liked some old redfins for trout. I haven't even looked at them in a while. My stash might be more of a liability with so many lures needing hook replacement. Somehow, you end up with more lures than you will ever need. Until someone steals them.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol yep, man that's scary poor thing. Glad they were caught

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

